
YouTube is not liable for pirating users, court rules - DiabloD3
https://torrentfreak.com/youtube-is-not-liable-for-pirating-users-court-rules-160201/
======
merb

        It is true that artists and record producers are not
        being paid fairly for the use of their music
    

I lol'd. I'm still not sure why the music in the 21th century is heard by
anybody. Only pop songs which aren't too different from each other. The music
industry got worse and worse over the years. Maybe it's because of the money,
they made all these people blind.

